# When to send the PTE scores to DHA?



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

When booking a test for PTE Academic there is an option to automatically send the scorecard to DHA. But I have seen multiple cases where there has been a CO contact to send these scores online to DHA again for people who have selected this option, but the PTE site doesn't allow this as the system has already sent the scorecards to DHA after the test. There is some miscommunication between PTE and DHA regarding this.

Now for someone booking PTE now, what is advisable?

1. Select the option to send the scorecard to DHA automatically and suitably reply CO later, or

2. Don't select the option and send it later through the PTE account once the visa is lodged.


Also, if the second option is better then what will be the best time to send the scores to DHA, after EOI or after Visa Lodge or after CO got assigned?

Thanks!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> When booking a test for PTE Academic there is an option to automatically send the scorecard to DHA. But I have seen multiple cases where there has been a CO contact to send these scores online to DHA again for people who have selected this option, but the PTE site doesn't allow this as the system has already sent the scorecards to DHA after the test. There is some miscommunication between PTE and DHA regarding this.
> 
> Now for someone booking PTE now, what is advisable?
> 
> ...


Generally, it doesn't matter if you choose to select to send your PTE test scores when you book your exam. I think PTE send the scores to DHA on a generic email address. DHA however, does not have time go through that email inbox contents when you lodge your visa after 3,6,12,24,36 months from the test date. You may choose to not send scores to DHA and un-tick that section when you book your exam, but it is mandatory to attach the PTE Score Card in your immi account when you lodge a visa application.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

csdhan said:


> When booking a test for PTE Academic there is an option to automatically send the scorecard to DHA. But I have seen multiple cases where there has been a CO contact to send these scores online to DHA again for people who have selected this option, but the PTE site doesn't allow this as the system has already sent the scorecards to DHA after the test. There is some miscommunication between PTE and DHA regarding this.
> 
> Now for someone booking PTE now, what is advisable?
> 
> ...


Don't take a decision based on a few reported issues. For every one person who may have been asked to resend PTE score, there will 100 who had no issues. Select the option to send the score to DHA while booking the exam. If at all CO asks, you can send the score sent confirmation email or error screenshot from PTE site. Don't delay your grant by CO contact for PTE score.


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

Also, Sorry for hijacking the thread but here's my story. I gave my PTE on March 2017 and will get 5 points for age on February 2019. Since I'm unlikely to get invite with 75 points within 1 month. I will be using my PTE score that is over 2 year old. PTE will delete the scores from their website after 2 years but DHA accept PTE scores that are up to 3 years old. I had ticked the option to send the scores to DHA (DIBP at that time) but I won't be able to resend the scores if they ask me to do so. So, what do you guys recon I should do? Should I keep take some screenshots of the page showing that email has been sent? I will obviously keep my score report at multiple locations as a backup but I really don't want to take the tests again now that they have apparently increased the difficulty level


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

csdhan said:


> When booking a test for PTE Academic there is an option to automatically send the scorecard to DHA. But I have seen multiple cases where there has been a CO contact to send these scores online to DHA again for people who have selected this option, but the PTE site doesn't allow this as the system has already sent the scorecards to DHA after the test. There is some miscommunication between PTE and DHA regarding this.
> 
> Now for someone booking PTE now, what is advisable?
> 
> ...



Send it ASAP, i sent it as soon as passed.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

csdhan said:


> When booking a test for PTE Academic there is an option to automatically send the scorecard to DHA. But I have seen multiple cases where there has been a CO contact to send these scores online to DHA again for people who have selected this option, but the PTE site doesn't allow this as the system has already sent the scorecards to DHA after the test. There is some miscommunication between PTE and DHA regarding this.
> 
> Now for someone booking PTE now, what is advisable?
> 
> ...



Very good Question

Can someone pass some comments or provide with more info.

Thanks for everyone one, who gave the info


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Don't take a decision based on a few reported issues. For every one person who may have been asked to resend PTE score, there will 100 who had no issues. Select the option to send the score to DHA while booking the exam. If at all CO asks, you can send the score sent confirmation email or error screenshot from PTE site. Don't delay your grant by CO contact for PTE score.


Yes, you are correct. But are there any instances where the COs have agreed to these mails or website screenshot.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Yes, you are correct. But are there any instances where the COs have agreed to these mails or website screenshot.


Search through this forum, you may find some cases. Anyway, if the score is sent once, there is no way to send it again even if CO asks. So in all probability, CO will have to accept.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

luvjd said:


> Search through this forum, you may find some cases. Anyway, if the score is sent once, there is no way to send it again even if CO asks. So in all probability, CO will have to accept.


What??? I am not getting something right. You can't send your PTE score again if CO asks??? 
so people who download their PTE score card and then upload that file on their immi account had done it all wrong???


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> What??? I am not getting something right. You can't send your PTE score again if CO asks???
> so people who download their PTE score card and then upload that file on their immi account had done it all wrong???


I think you missed the context here. The question is about sending PTE score to DHA using PTE website, not uploading the scorecard. If you send PTE score to an organization once, you can not send it again to the same organization using PTE website. You can always upload the scorecard, but CO needs the score to be sent officially from the PTE website.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

luvjd said:


> I think you missed the context here. The question is about sending PTE score to DHA using PTE website, not uploading the scorecard. If you send PTE score to an organization once, you can not send it again to the same organization using PTE website. You can always upload the scorecard, but CO needs the score to be sent officially from the PTE website.


Well I think that is not entirely true. There have been ample amount of instances where people have taken the PTE test for other countries and their scores were sent automatically to those countries, but when they later applied for Australia, all they had to do was to download the PTE score card file and attach it in their immi account. Scores can be verified online by DoHA anytime. There were some issue 2 years back regarding this but now PTE and DoHA all sorted it out and made score verification easy with just the uploaded PTE score card from immi account.


Things can't go so complicated in the system, for scenarios where a person is unable to send PTE scores and only uploads the PTE score card to immi acccount, DoHA have resources to verify the score from official Pearson Portal.

Last line of below screen shot also indicates the same.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Well I think that is not entirely true. There have been ample amount of instances where people have taken the PTE test for other countries and their scores were sent automatically to those countries, but when they later applied for Australia, all they had to do was to download the PTE score card file and attach it in their immi account. Scores can be verified online by DoHA anytime.
> 
> 
> Things can't go so complicated in the system, for scenarios where a person is unable to send PTE scores and only uploads the PTE score card to immi acccount, DoHA have resources to verify the score from official Pearson Portal.
> ...


Good point Mustafa!


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Well I think that is not entirely true. There have been ample amount of instances where people have taken the PTE test for other countries and their scores were sent automatically to those countries, but when they later applied for Australia, all they had to do was to download the PTE score card file and attach it in their immi account. Scores can be verified online by DoHA anytime.
> 
> Things can't go so complicated in the system, for scenarios where a person is unable to send PTE scores and only uploads the PTE score card to immi acccount, DoHA have resources to verify the score from official Pearson Portal.


Ultimately, COs have the resources to prove that one's score card is genuine. But what I'm looking for here is the ideal time to send the scores to DHA to avoid a CO contact. I just wanted to give a better idea to anyone booking a test now based on other's experiences.

Presently, there is an option to send the score manually after the test or automatically once the test is completed. And DHA refers to these sent scores from PTE for verification. After taking the test one can send the scores manually to any authority other than to the ones to whom scores were automatically sent. PTE scores can only be sent to anybody once, either manually or automatically.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Ultimately, COs have the resources to prove that one's score card is genuine. But what I'm looking for here is the ideal time to send the scores to DHA to avoid a CO contact. I just wanted to give a better idea to anyone booking a test now based on other's experiences.
> 
> Presently, there is an option to send the score manually after the test or automatically once the test is completed. And DHA refers to these sent scores from PTE for verification. After taking the test one can send the scores manually to any authority other than to the ones to whom scores were automatically sent. PTE scores can only be sent to anybody once, either manually or automatically.


@csdhan: Send the scores to DoHA when you are booking test and then when you lodge a visa application upload your score card too in immi account. That should be enough. You cannot do beyond that. CO will not make a contact with you reagrding verification of your PTE score once he/she has received the PTE score card file uploaded from your immi account.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> @csdhan: Send the scores to DoHA when you are booking test and then when you lodge a visa application upload your score card too in immi account. That should be enough. You cannot do beyond that. CO will not make a contact with you reagrding verification of your PTE score once he/she has received the PTE score card file uploaded from your immi account.


Ok, thanks! The case rests. :hug:


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Well I think that is not entirely true. There have been ample amount of instances where people have taken the PTE test for other countries and their scores were sent automatically to those countries, but when they later applied for Australia, all they had to do was to download the PTE score card file and attach it in their immi account. Scores can be verified online by DoHA anytime. There were some issue 2 years back regarding this but now PTE and DoHA all sorted it out and made score verification easy with just the uploaded PTE score card from immi account.
> 
> 
> Things can't go so complicated in the system, for scenarios where a person is unable to send PTE scores and only uploads the PTE score card to immi acccount, DoHA have resources to verify the score from official Pearson Portal.
> ...


DHA or any other organization cannot verify the score if it was not sent to / assigned to that organization. They cannot simply input candidate number and verify the score unless it was sent by the candidate to the DHA using PTE send score or during the exam booking for auto send. So simply uploading PTE scorecard in the immi-account is not enough.


----------



## hellojackie (Jul 10, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Also, Sorry for hijacking the thread but here's my story. I gave my PTE on March 2017 and will get 5 points for age on February 2019. Since I'm unlikely to get invite with 75 points within 1 month. I will be using my PTE score that is over 2 year old. PTE will delete the scores from their website after 2 years but DHA accept PTE scores that are up to 3 years old. I had ticked the option to send the scores to DHA (DIBP at that time) but I won't be able to resend the scores if they ask me to do so. So, what do you guys recon I should do? Should I keep take some screenshots of the page showing that email has been sent? I will obviously keep my score report at multiple locations as a backup but I really don't want to take the tests again now that they have apparently increased the difficulty level


Hi, just wondering how did you go with the application? Did the CO accept your PTE scores even though it was more than 2 years? Appreciate your reply!!


----------

